# Time for another build...



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It will be going into my homies Mark VI he recently picked up. Nothing too crazy just something clean and simple so he can have some tunes while riding. I'll be putting hydraulics on it also so I'll be leaving most of the trunk for that.

Got the box started. Using 3/4" birch plywood with a double baffle.





































Here is a shot of the backside of the sub for those who haven't seen one of these subs yet.










Had to get creative to fit a pair of 3" Aero ports in this box. It's tuned at 33hz with a box volume of 1.5 cubes.










Thats all for now. I'll be chipping away at this slowly since my free time is very limited these days.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm forsure its gonna be another solid build B.I'll be watching


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> I'm forsure its gonna be another solid build B.I'll be watching


 X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

This one will be pretty simple really. I'm using a 5 channel amp to keep the wiring to a minimum. I'm working on getting the battery rack together for the hydraulics right now then I'll get back to the stereo once I know where I need to place everything.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome port idea!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I just wish precision port would sell 90 and 180 bends to make things simpler. I had to have my homie machine some pvc pieces to adapt to fit the port properly.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Everything you build is one off, which is a very good thing. That's how you stay ahead of the game.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

your last build was awesome.. im sure this will be no different..


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm gonna stay tuned. You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Was up Tommy!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Finally made enough progress to justify an update. Box, amp, and beauty board are all installed. Still need to finish some wiring up front and get the mids and highs mounted though.

The "shrek" box. Just needed to black out the top the other sides aren't seen when installed.










Carved a large section of the rear deck out and laid down some second skin deadener.










Then we slid the box in and screwed it to the rear seat brace to keep it from moving around.










It's not completely sealed off from the trunk but should still cut down on some trunk rattle hopefully.










Mounted and wire up the amp. Disregard the carpet in the bottom of the trunk it's not staying there.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i want one! haha


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Mark said:


> i want one! haha


I'll let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Bad ass


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

OUTHOPU said:


> I'll let you know how it sounds.


yea looking forward to knowing that, and how you finish out the package tray.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a pic of the ride this build is for. I still have not completely finished it though.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

always nice builds from you...TTT


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

I did the same concept in my 64' but ports up. Lmk how it sounds with them firing sideways uffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've been working way to many hours at work so this still isn't completely finished. It's up and running but still haven't done the final tweaking with the gains and eq settings. 

It sounds real good though ports facing the sides seems to work in this ride at least. It's not a ground pounder but it gets fairly loud and is nice and clean with almost no rattle.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

may have a bit of cancellation or a bit of a funky sound.....should have put the ports on the same plane as the sub and sealed that rear deck off completely


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Much easier said than done. I barely had the room for it the way it is now. I couldn't make the box any wider to get the room needed to put the ports on the baffle with the sub and still get the port lentgh needed. It's always a compromise when the bulk of the trunk is resevered for hydraulics and a spare. He's happy with it and thats all that matters in the end anyways.


----------

